# 2003 CAAD7 R2000 Frame/Fork Value



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I have a immaculate 2003 Cannondale CAAD7 frame and carbon fork. Not a blemish on it, only ridden a few hundred miles. Was going to build it up, looking at selling it. I can't find much info on its value? It is 58cm Black with Orange detail.

any insight for a starting point guys?

Thanks


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Let's start with $500 and go from there.


----------

